# Apricot Suprized/Zack from SYML



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion from owners who have him as their dogs sire that he is a mischievous fun loving poodle.


Every-one who has a puppy from him all say their dogs have a naughty streak  and you can't say it's just the normal cockapoo trait as Milly is a Cavapoo.


I tell you that Zack has some explaining to do :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Zack is Millie's dad. I couldn't say that she's a naughty dog. She's fun loving, a bit cheeky, but she's not wilfully naughty. A lot of people have commented on what a chilled out puppy I have. 

I wonder how many others have Zack as their dad. I also can't find any of Millie's siblings. Rio is mum and she was born 14 Jan this year.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Zack is Daisy's Daddy aswell. She is a fabulous natured dog and quite chilled out until the cheeky streak appears!  Then she will continually steal the childrens toys to go off and chew. No matter what I remove and replace them with she goes off to get something else she knows she shouldn't have! She is very cheeky! She is quite stubborn as well but that might be a girl thing !


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep - Treacles' daddy is Zack!
She is not naughty - more a loveable bundle of fun - doing things to make us laugh so much that we could not tell her off!
You cannot go to the loo without her trying to pull off your pants and run off with them - and if she gets them she is so proud of herself - head held high & bottom wiggling!
Very placid nature & so loyal - loves all people and all dogs! Too trusting really but fortunately she has had no reason not to be that way!
Her mum is SYLMLS Starstruck - golden cocker spaniel!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Yep - Treacles' daddy is Zack!
> She is not naughty - more a loveable bundle of fun - doing things to make us laugh so much that we could not tell her off!
> You cannot go to the loo without her trying to pull off your pants and run off with them - and if she gets them she is so proud of herself - head held high & bottom wiggling!
> *Very placid nature & so loyal - loves all people and all dogs! Too trusting really but fortunately she has had no reason not to be that way!*Her mum is SYLMLS Starstruck - golden cocker spaniel!


Daisy is like that, just wants to be friends with everyone!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

That look daisy has on your PitaPata - is just the same as Treacle gives - shows the whites of her eyes and watches me like a hawk until I give in and tickle her tum!
Also is Daisy fading into brown?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> You cannot go to the loo without her trying to pull off your pants and run off with them - and if she gets them she is so proud of herself - head held high & bottom wiggling!


Lol, too funny! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> That look daisy has on your PitaPata - is just the same as Treacle gives - shows the whites of her eyes and watches me like a hawk until I give in and tickle her tum!
> Also is Daisy fading into brown?


Yes, she has that look! Always keeping an eye on me to see where I am off! She has been a bit brownish since we've had her but I am sure she is still changing. The picture I have of her as a tiny pup shows her to be very black. We will have to see but I adore her no matter what colour she is!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well ok Cheeky streak  as Milly is more Cheeky than naughty.

So we have:

My Milly
Sarah's Daisy
Nadine's Treacle
Julie's Millie
Kendal's Delta and Echo
Jayne's George
Anne Marie's Coco


Any more?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Well ok Cheeky streak  as Milly is more Cheeky than naughty.
> 
> So we have:
> 
> ...


I'm guessing MichelleE's Daisy too as she is George's littermate??


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

And can I add, that Millie too has the exact same look. Through the eyebrows, surveying, whilst trying to look nonchalant


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Very good thread, George has all these traits too. Cheeky, playful, loyal, mischievous, intelligent, lovable- the list is endless. I think they have all inherited Zacks nature. George steals toilet rolls, loves sitting on piles of washing, digs and buries things like crazy (by the way , does anyone else's do this?) loves other dogs , loves people (and thinks they all love him!)


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Milly use to bury bones and I only have borders!! 

I didn't realise she was burying them at first as never had a dog do that before but she doesn't do it much now, suppose she is a big girl now as she is 2.

Mind you the little madam buried one of Monty's favourite toys once!!

Sometimes I swear they think like humans - she is a jealous girl


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Burying is new to me too, my previous dog- a golden retriever never did it. George is obsessed with it! He even tries to bury and hide things in the house


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is always burying or hiding things! What a nightmare, the one thing I hate about raw feeding! Most of the time it is in the garden but the little madam sometimes hides her lamb rib behind a cushion on the sofa!  Yet more washing for Mum to do.....


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy is always burying or hiding things! What a nightmare, the one thing I hate about raw feeding! Most of the time it is in the garden but the little madam sometimes hides her lamb rib behind a cushion on the sofa!  Yet more washing for Mum to do.....


Same here!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Is the burying more of a trait for spaniels or poodles, just wondering


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have no idea? We should investigate!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Oh and forgot- George humps a lot too lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well I guess he takes after his Daddy in that area aswell then!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Both my girls are from Zac and both are cheeky monkeys! Daisy has also started humping Poppy (think she wants to be boss) - very strange girl


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George chillin


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have to say - I think these are Cockapoo traits, not Zac/Zack (are there not 2?)!
Izzy doesn't bury things (yet) but my cocker does - found a Freddo Frog choclate bar recently, and always findiing knickers!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I did wonder as they are known for their cheeky streaks! Maybe the digging comes from the Cocker side then?


----------

